# Is there an official hoody I can buy?



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Had a look in the website but Couldn't find any I have a few from typeR forum VW and Briskoda so want to keep it going! 
also just got my welcome pack should I have received a gel badge I got the 2window stickers tax disk holder and lanyard but no gel badge and I do kinda want one


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No i dont think so, they only have t shirts, fleeces, rugby shirts
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... 47c88734a6


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi The Gel badges were out of stock until last weekend, I sent 50 out on Monday . Mervyn looks after our clothing range so if you pm B16TTC , I'm sure he'll have a look at our supplier and see what we can do.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Thanks I'll give him a pm


----------

